# Surround sound..



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a samsung Surround system. The layout of my living room makes it very hard to get a nice set up going with the speakers. I have no way of running wires to get my rears to be behind the couch. I know they make the wireless add on that could help me out but does anyone know exactly how it works??? Do only the rears hook up to it or is it mids and sub too?


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Check this out: http://www.samsung.com/us/article/what-are-rear-wireless-speakers-

Why can't you run the wires?


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jay 78 said:


> Check this out: http://www.samsung.com/us/article/what-are-rear-wireless-speakers-
> 
> Why can't you run the wires?


 Well cant say "i cant" but its not my strong field...i dont see where i could hide the wires..


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you have a basement?


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jay 78 said:


> Do you have a basement?


No basement, no attic, no crawlspace


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

Would need to see the layout of your living room, but if you're comfortable doing the work, they can be hidden behind baseboards.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Ckb3216 said:


> No basement, no attic, no crawlspace


on mine i just poked the wires along the base board push them in the wires will go under the base boaed. Their is a tack strip that the carpet is held by the tack's. and than base board is put on so their should be enough room. No when you come to a door way i took off the door molding and put wires in their. I built my house so no problum doing this. It take's a little time but it work's . I have the bose system and harmon karden unit.


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ya its hard for me, i have my living room open to my kitchen/diningroom so i dont have a wall to run a wire against and i dont have a wall to wall carpet to hide it the right rear i was able to run in baseboard and behind my couch as for left, i cant figure a way


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Ckb3216 said:


> Ya its hard for me, i have my living room open to my kitchen/diningroom so i dont have a wall to run a wire against and i dont have a wall to wall carpet to hide it the right rear i was able to run in baseboard and behind my couch as for left, i cant figure a way


Attic by chance?? if so you may have to run the wires from the attic down in the corner's to speakers ?? The sound isn't balance out good if you can't get the speaker's set right.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

del schisler said:


> Attic by chance??


Post #5.

Can't go above. I asked about a basement to see if he could go under the floor. No dice there, either.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Jay 78 said:


> Post #5.
> 
> Can't go above. I asked about a basement to see if he could go under the floor. No dice there, either.


I did a search for wireless speaker transmiters and found these check and see if any of these will do the Job sorriy forgot about attic after the post i did. but check this out http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...w.,cf.osb&fp=79a914ef1cf0f6d4&biw=978&bih=561


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

Keep going under the baseboard until you get to the spot you want to put your left speaker. It'll follow the same path you've already run. It'll just be longer


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

Canucker said:


> Keep going under the baseboard until you get to the spot you want to put your left speaker. It'll follow the same path you've already run. It'll just be longer


No can do. My baseboards stop near back of my couch then i have door and staircase, ill have to draw up a layout for you guys


----------

